
Phil Fish and the hate mob: an Internet tragedy - Peroni
http://www.edge-online.com/features/phil-fish-and-the-hate-mob-an-internet-tragedy/
======
incision
Odd article/rant.

I clicked through and read it as I'm huge, longtime fan of Edge, but found
myself thoroughly disappointed.

